# ça y est



## cassan

Bonjour,

Comment traduit-on la phrase: 

Ça y est, c'est fait !

puede ser: Listo, ya está hecho. 

Gracias
=)


----------



## Outsider

O "Ya está, lo he hecho".


----------



## cassan

merci Outsider

salut =)


----------



## Toyita

"listo" esta perfecto.


----------



## Snoopy59100

hola! como se traduce "ca y est" por favor? no tengo ninguna idea... gracias


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Snoopy
Si c'est pour dire "ça y est, j'ai fini", on pourrait dire: _yà està, yà he_ _acabado_. Ou peut être _aquì estamos...._
Attends d'autres propositions
A bientôt


----------



## nannis2001

basta = ca y est


----------



## Pinairun

- ¡Ya está!
- ¡Se acabó!

Según el contexto, también podría significar "¡Eso es lo que hay!"

Saludos


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Como siempre la traducción dependerá del "dichoso" contexto.

Ça y est, j'ai fini de préparer le buffet : ya está.
Ça y est, tu vas finir de pleurer une fois pour toutes ? Ya está bien, basta.


----------



## perle34

Et le "eso es lo que hay"?? En qué contexto podemos utilizarlo??


----------



## Pinairun

perle34 said:


> Et le "eso es lo que hay"?? En qué contexto podemos utilizarlo??


 
Scène:
L'heure du repas. À table, papa, maman et leur fils de 14 ans. Il y a des légumes qu'il  n'aime pas et il ne veut en manger. 

Maman est très fâchée et lui repond: - Ça y est! Il n'y a pas d'autre chose!.

Salut


----------



## cgim

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola amigos, buscando la palabra ça en las páginas de word reference hay un monton de expresiones con ella pero no aparece: "ça y est". La tengo en este contexto: Vous avez fini? Oui, ça y est. ¿Pensais que podemos traducirlo por: si, ya está. Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


cgim said:


> Hola amigos, buscando la palabra ça en las páginas de word reference hay un montón de expresiones con ella pero no aparece: "ça y est". La tengo en este contexto: Vous avez fini ? Oui, ça y est. ¿Pensáis que podemos traducirlo por: sí, ya está? Gracias


Como puedes ver, sí teníamos un hilo que contesta a tu pregunta y hasta puedes elegir .

Au revoir, hasta luego
 Cuidado con los acentos, estamos en un foro lingüístico y nos esforzamos por respetar la ortografía.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## cgim

Mercia Cintia, et par rapport à ma question qu'est-ce qu'il y a?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

re...,

Post 1:





> Listo, ya está hecho.


Post 2: 





> O "Ya está, lo he hecho".


Post 4: 





> "listo" esta perfecto.


Post 6: 





> _ya está, ya he_ _acabado_


Post 8: 





> - ¡Ya está!
> - ¡Se acabó!


Como ves... puedes elegir .


----------



## cgim

Muchisimas gracias Cintia eres muy amable.


----------



## Áskera

¿«Ça y est» también se extiende a registros formales? Digamos, ¿es posible decir o escribir «cela y est»?  Cela me sonne bizarre, mais bon.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Tienes algún caso o ejemplo?


----------



## Elaion

Áskera said:


> ¿«Ça y est» también se extiende a registros formales? Digamos, ¿es posible decir o escribir «cela y est»?  Cela me sonne bizarre, mais bon.


Sí. No debemos olvidar que _ça _y _ce_ vienen de _cela_. Simplemente se han acortado para pasar a ser usadas en lenguaje coloquial.

Sin embargo, citando esto:


Áskera said:


> Digamos, ¿es posible decir o escribir «cela y est»?



yo no me atrevería a sustituir el _ce _de "*C*'est" por _cela. _No digo que en otro tipo de oraciones no pueda ser sustituido.

Por favor, si he dicho algo que no es correcto, corregidme. Gracias.

À bientôt !


----------



## hual

Áskera said:


> ¿«Ça y est» también se extiende a registros formales? Digamos, ¿es posible decir o escribir «cela y est»?  Cela me sonne bizarre, mais bon.


Hola,

Si le quitamos la carga de impaciencia o ansiedad con que se suele usar la expresión _ça y est_, podría decirse: _(eh bien), voilà, c'est fini_.


----------



## Doraemon-

Elaion said:


> No debemos olvidar que _ça _y _ce_ vienen de _cela_.


No, cuidado. Ça=cela, esta sí que es una forma acortada coloqual equivalente, pero _ce _no viene de _cela_. Al contrario: _ceci _y _cela _se forman a partir de ce+ci/là.
Ce, como cet/cette/ces es un demostrativo, sin más, no es ninguna forma acortada coloquial.


----------



## Áskera

Merci à vous tous! Je pense qu'il serait ce que vous proposez, hual: «C'est fini!», plus soutenu.


----------



## Elaion

Doraemon- said:


> No, cuidado. Ça=cela, esta sí que es una forma acortada coloqual equivalente, pero _ce _no viene de _cela_. Al contrario: _ceci _y _cela _se forman a partir de ce+ci/là.
> Ce, como cet/cette/ces es un demostrativo, sin más, no es ninguna forma acortada coloquial.



Muchas gracias por la aclaración. 

Un saludo.


----------

